# Budo Taijutsu in Japan



## SageGhost83 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello all,

I know that a lot of you have made the trip to japan to train in budo taijutsu. What was it like? Did you like it? What was the best part about it from your experience? What was the worst part about it from your experience? Would you ever go back?


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 9, 2007)

I assume that as a person that lives in Japan I should stay out of this. My experience will be different from someone coming here for a short time.

But I would like to hear some of what others have to say. I have studied with a few people. But like most folks, I have fallen into a pattern and go to places that I have found I need the most work in. There are teachers I have not trained with even though I live in Japan.

And of course, I would like to help others come to Japan. If people talk about their problems I might be able to help others to avoid those problems.

Good idea for a thread. I can't believe we have not had one before now.


----------



## saru1968 (Mar 9, 2007)

My first trip was in September 2005 for three weeks.

I was lucky that i was going at at the same time as a few other, otherwise i feel it would have been alot harder to find my feet.

This is only my view on my trip.

Firstly without sounding in anyways disrespectful i got more out of the Shihan's lessons than i did Soke's lesson but that makes sense due to my low grade.

The packed Honbu was an experience, although i was informed that 60 odd was quiet. I split my time between sight seeing and training whilst i was there. I wanted to see some of Japan as well as train.

The hot humid weather took me by surprise and took a while to settle into a sleep pattern, but the bourbon consumed on the evening seemed to help!

Some of the 'common sense removed' students did my head in with bad manners but i kept my thoughts to myself despite really wanting to tell them what an *** they were making on themselves...but gladly there was only a couple of occasions this happen.


Yes, i will return. Probably next year finances permitting.

On the next trip i might try the accommodation closer or return to Hanata. I will spend more time training at the Shihan's lessons both at Honbu and their own Dojos as i feel for my level it would serve me best and leave Soke's lesson for those that will appreciate that level of training.

Oh..and i will pack less clothes next time as i took way too much.


----------



## Bujingodai (Mar 9, 2007)

I went last Sept for a week. Not enough time honestly but enough to garner an opinion.

I mirror the statement about Sokes class. Too many people, more concern about getting an autograph and a pic. The mannors were pretty sad, things like eating on the mats I was dumbfounded at but the techniques were very nicely done. Not that you had any room to practice it. Good to go and see, but I wouldn't attend anymore of those classes.

Nagato Shihans class was great, very combative and aggressive. Very real feel. I like his no BS approach to it. Still too many people there though

Shiraishi Shihans class, 7 of us. I guess he is not as popular. I enjoyed immensely. We expanded it to almost 4 hrs. Very nice man, though I am not mature enough to fully get his subtle movement.

I stayed at Kashiwa, will stay there again. Watching the way the Japanese people are everything efficent and do it with pride and excellence. I didn't get a chance to do too too much when I was there but some shopping and some of the local sites. 

Getting used to public transit was a challenge but fun too. The cost for a visit was much less than I figured it would be. All in all a great trip, save for being chastised at the budokan by some karateka.

Lets say it was an eye opener.

Go for yourself, dont expect to have your eyes educated by the worlds Shihan. I actually grew a dislike for a few of them when there. 
Egos aside, it is beutiful. And seeing the way the Japanese Shihan do it will make you very confused LOLOLOL.

I am going back next year guarenteed for more time and more travels.
Besides I have to meet Don in person one day.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 9, 2007)

Bujingodai said:


> Shiraishi Shihans class, 7 of us. I guess he is not as popular. I enjoyed immensely. We expanded it to almost 4 hrs. Very nice man, though I am not mature enough to fully get his subtle movement.


I had a great time training with Shiraishi sensei. He actually picked up me and a few Aussies and drove us out to Kashiwa to attend his class, then drove us back. The things that man can do with ukemi are amazing.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 9, 2007)

I have not been as of yet.  My instructors go a couple times a year for a couple of weeks each time.  I look forward to my first trip....  soon.


----------



## Bujingodai (Mar 9, 2007)

I didn't catch his class in Kashiwa since we were pretty junior to the area. Is it close to the hotel? we stayed at the annex.

Yes he was really great.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 9, 2007)

I enjoy training in Japan and cannot wait to get back.  We trained everyday with either Soke or one of the Japanese Shihan.  It was a great experience and I am looking forward to heading over there again.

I particularly liked the fact that I could train with Soke and then have another training session with Nagato. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seno Sensei was absolutely fantastic.  As was Shiraishi Sensei.  I too enjoyed training with Oguri Sensei and Noguchi Sensei and more.

Legare Sensei also went out of his way to help us out and was pivitol on understanding several techniques that Soke was showing.

I really enjoyed training at the Budokan as that is one fantastic building dedicated to martial arts.:asian:

All in all I would highly recommend that if you are practicing Budo Taijutsu that you make the Journey and experience Soke, the Japanese Shihan as well as the beautiful country that is Japan.


----------



## Shicomm (Mar 10, 2007)

I went to Japan in the spring of 2005 ; it was the best journey i've ever made  
Trained at various sites with soke and some shihan.
Overall the culture 'shock' made the most impact , often i felt like i was on another planet.
But as the nerves finally vanished , i just loved every second of my stay.
Very nice people , great food , the best training ever and beautiful things to see and do.

I made a promise to myself that i should return there and in about 2 weeks i'll do so  
Allready i just can't wait to get there...


----------



## Manzyberranzan (Mar 10, 2007)

I was there for two weeks in 2005, end of year. That was my first time, but definitely not last! I traveled with two friends, one of who had been in Japan once before. It surely made the trip a bit easier.

I enjoyed the experience immensely! The training was excellent obviously, we went to soke's classes and many shihan's too. I remember best Shiraishi-shihan's relaxed attutude and on the other hand Someya-shihan's stricter, traditional-minded methods.

The public transportation took some time to get used to but eventually we managed to sort of sleep during the train trips just like locals  .

We concentrated on training but also managed to do some shopping in Akihabara etc.; tourism  .

I'll be back this november, can't wait!


Mänzy


----------



## Shicomm (Mar 11, 2007)

I've made 2 video's of my trip i made.
I thought it would be nice to share them  

 Video 1 

This shows some of the places that i visited from an above view  

 Video 2 

This one shows a bit sightseeing and some footage from the dojo that i visited


----------



## Logan (Mar 23, 2007)

What is the protocol for beginners in Japan? I am not a member of the Bujinkan yet but I will likely be living in Japan in the not-so-distant future and was wondering a) what is the view on non-members observing class/classes and b) where/what class would be most suitable for a beginner to learn the basics?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 23, 2007)

Logan said:


> What is the protocol for beginners in Japan? I am not a member of the Bujinkan yet but I will likely be living in Japan in the not-so-distant future and was wondering a) what is the view on non-members observing class/classes and b) where/what class would be most suitable for a beginner to learn the basics?
> 
> Thanks for your time.



1- Case by case. Every instrucor differs in their policy.

2- IMO- if you have no experience in the Bujinkan you should seek out a guy named Someya. He will teach you the basics if you ask. Just wait for a time when there is not a lot of visitors wanting to be shown more advanced stuff.

Drop me a PM when you get here. I might be able to help. My advice is to maybe observe Hatsumi's class to get to see what the apex is and get to know people. But jumping into his class without knowing the stuff that folks like Someya can teach you is like jumping into a class on physics by Hawking without knowing math. There is a lot of stuff that only Hatsumi can teach, so he does not seem to bother with the basics which others can teach. I have seen some folks go as quickly as possible to his class, but they never amount to much IMO.

BRW- welcome to martialtalk. I hope you find a lot of help here. Do not be afraid to ask questions. Just be sure that you use the search function to see that it has not been discussed a million times before.


----------



## Logan (Mar 23, 2007)

Cheers Don for the speedy reply - I'll be sure to drop you a PM when I get back to Japan (probably 2008). I've been a "lurker" for a while now but was feeling chatty today 

I have enough experience in martial arts to know I know nothing really, so I agree with your views on the basics - to skip basics is to fool yourself really, and do little more than embarass yourself to lower grades in the long run.


----------



## Bujingodai (Mar 24, 2007)

Shicomm, great vids. I favorited the one. Good to see some of those places again.


----------



## El Guapo-san (Mar 25, 2007)

If I'm lucky, I'll get to move there. But then again, so will my wife, who is from Tokyo area. I've been a few times, but inevitably less for training than for family visits. One thing I've noticed.... don't treat it like Disneyland or the Vatican, 'cause it ain't, and you're not there to meet the Pope.


----------



## kouryuu (Mar 31, 2007)

Don Roley said:


> 1- Case by case. Every instrucor differs in their policy.
> 
> 2- IMO- if you have no experience in the Bujinkan you should seek out a guy named Someya. He will teach you the basics if you ask. Just wait for a time when there is not a lot of visitors wanting to be shown more advanced stuff.
> 
> ...


 
I'll second Don on this, if you want to learn your basics please attend Someya Sensei's classes, he's a wonderful teacher and if you're serious about your training he's very patient also, he trains 4 nights a week and his classes are well worth it, i wish more seniors dans would attend 

I'm in Japan again next Wednesday for 3 weeks, as usual i'm getting impatient!!:uhyeah:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 31, 2007)

kouryuu said:


> I'll second Don on this, if you want to learn your basics please attend Someya Sensei's classes, he's a wonderful teacher and if you're serious about your training he's very patient also, he trains 4 nights a week and his classes are well worth it, i wish more seniors dans would attend
> 
> I'm in Japan again next Wednesday for 3 weeks, as usual i'm getting impatient!!:uhyeah:


 
Lucky you, I am absolutely envious.


----------



## bljohnson (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been three times and look forward to going back in a year or two. Training there is an eye opener for me every time. The shihan are absolute masters of timing and balance the cool thing is when they do a technique  lots of times it is on the fly so they are just moving and it is always correct. Watching is one thing I have been lucky enough to  be uke for nagato a few times and it really lets you know the feel of things. It is like punching or grabbing smoke or a ghost. He is always just right there but just far enough away then your screwed.


----------

